# Kyoga Flameback(not sure about compatability and tank size)



## spursangel (Oct 15, 2010)

recently i came across the Kyoga Flameback and i fell in love BUT sadly i already have 2 small male peacocks and yes a firemouth (i understand it is not an african) i would love to have at least one male and my tank is a 46 gallon also i hear they are pretty rare. any insite on these fish would be GREAT! 
thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi kyoga flameback is a mild manered species; it grows to 12-14 cm long and may live with the peacock, but if yu want him colored, yu'll have to add 2 females of its own species.
xris


----------



## spursangel (Oct 15, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Would the Kyoga Flameback be too mild-mannered to be kept in a mbuna tank? My mbuna are fairly aggressive and include demasoni.

I've been looking for Pundamilia nyererei Python Island but have not been able to find any.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Well, I wouldn't recommand to keep these species together but this don't mean that it won't work(my knowledge about mbunas fishes is limited) 
P.nyerrerei is more adapted to live in such a combo, There is a very good looking strain that came from Mwanza via demason years ago, perhaps yu'll have more chances to find some. 
xris :thumb:


----------



## spursangel (Oct 15, 2010)

hmm im thinking of moving my peacocks to my 110 gallon same with the firemouth so that leaves me with an open tank waiting to be stocked but the problem is getting my hands on these fish?? :-? (ordering off the internet isnt an option) and if i were to ask my lfs to orfer them what would i tell them??


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

to mix vics wit mbuna i would go with yala swamps...the mbipia lutea. They are rock dwellers like mbuna


----------



## spursangel (Oct 15, 2010)

.....the what??? *** never heard of them before....


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

here is the profile. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2330


----------



## spursangel (Oct 15, 2010)

and are they hard to come by?


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

i have and now do keep mbuna with my victorians. there are many diffrent types of "mbuna" that works fine.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i have try the p. nyererei mwanza with the cy. afra cobue and yellow labs. they worked good until a couple of week ago when my parent turn of the power to my tank n all my fish die. the water dip to 51 degree. i was out of town n when i came back they were all dead. so i put my ps. multicolor victoriea in the 55g now going to be adding some peacock with my ps. multicolor.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I keep Kyoga flamebacks in a 90 with Ngara Whitetail Acei, Ngara Flametail peacocks, and Lab. Fuelleborni. They all do well but the Kyogas are the only thing breeding for a well. The others have all bred in there in the past.

Although these 2 are not the most aggressive mbuna it goes to show that Kyogas handle the presure better than the crazy mbuna.


----------

